# Barnes Triple shock's?



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

for those of you who load these bullets when you work up your loads for them is it the only load you shoot from that gun?

The reason I ask is I have been trying to load a 53 grain in 223 for the daughters guns and these bullets throw way off from any other load ( 7 1/2" high and 7" right) if I can dial it in it will limit me to only shooting them with out resighting in the gun. 

I am trying to find a good deer load for the 223 and am about to give up on the TSX's might try the 45 grains but I have never had any luck with these bullets even in 7mm. 

I have played with the seating depth from .30 to .90 off the lands and nothing seems to help. Reduced the load by 5% and it still throws 7 1/2" high and to the right. :headknock


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

If you are going to deer hunt with that load than that is by far the best bullet money can buy. Yes they shoot in a different place but just zero for the Barnes and be on your way. Went through the same thing you are going through. Here is a icture of a target from last week. Working up a load for the 53 gr. Seems 25.3 Gr. of IMR 4895 is getting better.

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Charlie,

Is that IMR 4895 load with a 2.175 coal??? I'm still trying to get a "deer bullet" to shoot in my colt HBAR. My stag shoots 62 XXX great, but I'm still searching for the colt- either 53 or 62 XXX.

THE JAMMER


CHARLIE said:


> If you are going to deer hunt with that load than that is by far the best bullet money can buy. Yes they shoot in a different place but just zero for the Barnes and be on your way. Went through the same thing you are going through. Here is a icture of a target from last week. Working up a load for the 53 gr. Seems 25.3 Gr. of IMR 4895 is getting better.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Two options as a long shot: If you are shooting double lung shots at minimal range you could try the Barnes 70 GR TSX bullet probably will not be less than 1.5 MOA due to the need for a faster twist but good enough for deer lung shots.

Prior to Barnes I used the Speer 70 Grain Spitser in our youth hunts worked great on double lung shots not a tack driver but plenty accurate for short range kids deer.

Bottom line I would just bite the bullet and not get away from the Barnes TSX we have killed about 40 Management deer in the last several years with a .223 and Barnes TSX none lost yet, Great bullet for deer in .223.
CZ 527, single set Trigger, Barnes Bullet what ever the kids shooting skills are head,neck or just a double lung, dead every time.The kids have enjoyed practicing tracking skills on the double lung shots, we have had none go over 70 yards and always a good pass thru blood trail.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

You should re-read the post Charlie started it has some good advice on the Barnes.

I have not found them finicky in the least, but if I have a fussy rifle it usually gets a new barrel pretty quick. I have had them shoot very closely to other loads with little to no load juggling.

In general if you shoot Barnes or any copper bullet best not to mix it with gilded metal jacketed bullets. The harder gilded metal fouling will aggravate the copper fouling to the point neither load will shoot. This can happen in as few as 10 rounds with a rough barrel or a 100 with a smooth and uniform one.

Is yours a 1-12 ROT? If so the Noslers are usually easy to get to shoot well.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

davidb said:


> You should re-read the post Charlie started it has some good advice on the Barnes.
> 
> I have not found them finicky in the least, but if I have a fussy rifle it usually gets a new barrel pretty quick. I have had them shoot very closely to other loads with little to no load juggling.
> 
> ...


Its not the gun. I have cleaned the barrel with to the point that i asure you is cleaner than any eating surface I have (this includes copper fouling) The barrel is fine as it shoots sub 1/2" groups @100yds all day with the BT's i have loaded for it and sub 1" with a couple different factory loads. The barrel is a 1-12.

I could handle it placing the bullets a couple inches off but we are talking 7 to 8" high and to the right. This alone scares me away from them. I can live with 1 to 1.25" groups.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I can say that probably every load, caliber, whatever I have reloaded for, that the barnes have a significantly different point of impact than the other bullets I've reloaded for that gun. If, however, that's the bullet you're going to use most of the time, so what???? Just adjust your scope to that poi, and make notes, mental and written, what the difference is for other bullets you might shoot. Then if you happen to shoot those other bullets, do your 3 right, 4 up or whatever on your scope, and if you have a decent scope, you probably won't even have to go to the range- for hunting anyway.

THE JAMMER


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jammer

the COL was 2.175 on the best group. 

Longrange master

And yes Barnes will be way off of impact of other bullets but the will shoot. Heck the same weight Barnes is way longer than other bullets because thay have no lead. So everything is different except the Barnes will always perform. When ever you pull the trigger you never have to worry about exansion and penetration or whatever.

Charlie


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> I can say that probably every load, caliber, whatever I have reloaded for, that the barnes have a significantly different point of impact than the other bullets I've reloaded for that gun. If, however, that's the bullet you're going to use most of the time, so what???? Just adjust your scope to that poi, and make notes, mental and written, what the difference is for other bullets you might shoot. Then if you happen to shoot those other bullets, do your 3 right, 4 up or whatever on your scope, and if you have a decent scope, you probably won't even have to go to the range- for hunting anyway.
> 
> THE JAMMER


Like i said earlier I can deal with a a point of impact being different but as far as adjusting the scope your talking 30 clicks down and 30 clicks left i dont care what scope you have I wouldnt feel comfortable shooting it at game with adjustments that severe.

Charlie thanks for all the info and help you have offered. Whats your take on the Game king hollow points in 55 grain?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

LongRodMaster

Well I would think it is as most other 223 caliber bullets it will not do the job as far as deer hunting. You need a bullet that will perform whenever you pull the trigger. I tried most every bullet for years trying to find a bullet that I could hunt deer with in my 223. As you know bullets in the larger caliber really do not make much difference because there is so much lead and it will get the job done. In the smaller caliber performance is critical. If you want performance when shooting paper it makes no difference but with deer its extremely critical. So far the Barnes never fails. Yes, to me they are difficult to make shoot but in the long run you are much better off. Good luck. My last run to the range the IMR4895 and the 53 Gr. Barnes shot well. I am going back to the range tomorrow with a few little changes. I will let you know how it turns out.

Charlie


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

well picked up a different powder last night gona try to see if It will tighten up my groups a bit. I also picked up some game kings figure I would give them a try see if I cant find a few hogs to test them out on also.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Don't know if it will stabilize in your rifle but we had some success with the 60 grain Nosler Partition in .22-250.

As far as how they shoot, the old-style Barnes X shot close to the Nosler Partitions in my .270 Weatherby. Did not have a chance to try the TSX.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hard hitters but they will foul a barrel in a heart beat!!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Again, I'm having trouble understanding why making significant adjustments to your scope to adjust your POI to center has any effect on the viability of shooting that load at a deer in the field. If the load groups well, and you're shooting a great bullet, what's the big deal??

Please enlighten me. I'm always willing to learn something new.

THE JAMMER



LongRodMaster said:


> Like i said earlier I can deal with a a point of impact being different but as far as adjusting the scope your talking 30 clicks down and 30 clicks left i dont care what scope you have I wouldnt feel comfortable shooting it at game with adjustments that severe.
> 
> Charlie thanks for all the info and help you have offered. Whats your take on the Game king hollow points in 55 grain?


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

the load has yet to shoot well 1.5"to 1.75" is best I have seen out of them yet. Im not willing to commit to them unless I can get them to 1" or or better. 

A ballistic tip will do a better job if placed in the correct spot than a better bullet placed in the wrong spot.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Fully agree Longrod. I thought you had a decent load developed. I've had trouble in some guns getting those dad gum barnes to shoot also. Others it was like breathing. My pre 64 model 70 30-06 shot every barnes I fed it sub moa. Had to really work to get them to work in my model 7 7mm-08 308, and 243, but finally got there. Stag AR shoots 62xxx sub moa. Still can't get my colt AR under 1" after gosh knows how many dollars spent on those expensive bullets- both 53's and 62's.

My experience in the field with those bullets, however, seems to make the effort worthwhile for me. I once shot a caribou at 100 yards with my 45-70 Winchester high wall with a 300 grain barnes X. Bullet went in the front of the chest, and recovered it in the left ham, almost exited. Exit weight 300 grains, and the bullet looked just like one of barnes' advertisements- perfect peel back.

Good luck with that load development,

THE JAMMER


LongRodMaster said:


> the load has yet to shoot well 1.5"to 1.75" is best I have seen out of them yet. Im not willing to commit to them unless I can get them to 1" or or better.
> 
> A ballistic tip will do a better job if placed in the correct spot than a better bullet placed in the wrong spot.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Longrod,

While I was sitting here trying to think of what I can do besides working I had another thought. The fact that your groups with the barnes are so far removed from youR others might be that you actually haven't found that sweet spot yet. When you do find the load that's groups well, it very well might move closer to your other groups. I've had that happen often.

THE "NOW I GOTTA GO BACK TO WORK" JAMMER



LongRodMaster said:


> the load has yet to shoot well 1.5"to 1.75" is best I have seen out of them yet. Im not willing to commit to them unless I can get them to 1" or or better.
> 
> A ballistic tip will do a better job if placed in the correct spot than a better bullet placed in the wrong spot.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> Don't know if it will stabilize in your rifle but we had some success with the 60 grain Nosler Partition in .22-250.
> 
> As far as how they shoot, the old-style Barnes X shot close to the Nosler Partitions in my .270 Weatherby. Did not have a chance to try the TSX.


I have actually tried working a load for the 60 grain partition got them shooting 1" groups but was hopeing for better and had heard so many great things about the TSX's I wanted to give them a chance. If all else fails i will be going back to them I shoot almost exclusivly Nosler bullets and love the BT's and accubonds.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

LongRodMaster

What type of gun you shootin and what twist ? And n ot to beat a dead horse it takes some special solvent to get the copper out. I used "Sweets" with amonia. 
This target was today and it wasnt too good. All 5 shot groups. I made some changes that didnt work too well.

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Charlie,

Were your points of aim on that target: lower left, center and upper right.

If the lower left is 5 shots, then you have two 2-holers. The lower right hole looks like two, but I can't tell on the other two. 2.26 coal is where I have done most of my work. Looks like your 2.175 spread out a bit from your other target.

I've loaded some 53 gr with your load and 2.175 coal, and will be shooting them this weekend. 

THE JAMMER


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

From another board, dead pig from 45-grain TSX, 223AI.

Who'd have thought a shoulder shot on a pig that size would work so well with a 45-grain bullet?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

LongRodMaster said:


> I have actually tried working a load for the 60 grain partition got them shooting 1" groups but was hopeing for better and had heard so many great things about the TSX's I wanted to give them a chance. If all else fails i will be going back to them I shoot almost exclusivly Nosler bullets and love the BT's and accubonds.


My daughter took a red deer hind with her .22-250 and the Federal Premium load with the 60-grain partition a couple of years ago. The range was close and the results were as good as my 270-grain 375 H&H, although my shot was a bit farther.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Charlie 
the gun is a Rem 700 LVSF with a 12-1 ROT


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I have finally got the 53 gr beginning to shoot fairly well. It was much easier with the 45 Gr from a few years ago. I am thinking about going back to the 45 Gr. it also does the job as well as the 53 Gr. But I wanted to try the heavier bullet. Its close enough for deer hunting as you have seen somewhat less than an inch. The 45 gr would almost shoot one hole. I am shooting a Remington model 7 youth model 1x12 twist and the 53 Barnes is almost too long to make shoot (IMHO)

Jammer

Correct lower left, Center and upper right.

Charlie


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Charlie I am leaning towards your conclusion also I might try the 45 grains and see what they will do.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

The Swift made its reputation both good and bad with a 48gr. bullet. The slightly higher velocity can only help make them more lethal. The TSX is much better than anything around when the Swift was introduced. PO Ackley made a mostly copper bullet and people used those in 22 caliber for all sorts of game.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

The barnes shoot way differnt in most of my rifles than everything else.
Only one that stays the same is my wifes 257 Roberts.
All remingtons...


----------

